# Kyrie Done For The Year?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kyrie Irving may be out for the rest of the season with a left biceps injury, according to Mary Schmitt Boyer of The Plain Dealer.

Irving suffered the injury in the second quarter of the Cavs' 102-80 loss to the Los Angeles Clippers on Sunday. Irving didn't return to the game and left the Staples Center with his left arm in a sling. An MRI is scheduled for Monday, and speculation is the star point guard will be done for the year.

This injury is just another one in a long line of them for Irving. The 21-year-old missed a significant amount of time in his one season at Duke and missed a combined 38 games in his first two NBA seasons.

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2014/03/biceps_injury_could_end_season.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

No incentive for him to come back. They're not making the playoffs. He should shut it down regardless.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They need to suck more than Detroit so I am in favor of him taking a break


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> No incentive for him to come back. They're not making the playoffs. He should shut it down regardless.



Bingo. Don't risk another injury before the season ends.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

It's unfortunate, but yea, take the rest of the season off. There's no point anymore.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think it might be time to call an end to the Irving era in Cleveland.


----------

